

Principality of Hutt River - wr1472
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principality_of_Hutt_River

======
coffeecheque
There's some documents released under Freedom of Information about this place.

[https://www.righttoknow.org.au/request/principality_of_hutt_...](https://www.righttoknow.org.au/request/principality_of_hutt_river_provi)

It's mostly diplomatic cables

